

Woman abandoned as baby in 1915 dies at age 100 - magda_wang
http://www.macon.com/2015/03/14/3639694_woman-abandoned-as-baby-in-macon.html

======
hueving
Garden path title... "how would a woman be abandoned as a consequence of a 100
year-old baby dying in 1915!?!?“

